# Kaleidoscope X



## Jayem (Nov 23, 2001)

Well I dont know about you guys, but I for one loved kaleidoscope. Personally, I use X.1 as my default OS, and to tell you the true, I am getting absolutely sick of the Aqua interface. I think its playing tricks with my mind... all the lines, are starting to bug me out.... any how.  I was wondering if anyone heard anything about Kaleidoscope X. I've heard buzz on IRC, that there NOT gonna make a version for X.
Well, i tell you what. Not that I'm saying its his obligation to make the software, but i dont think he gives to poops.  I emailed one of the authors of Kaleidoscope when Public Beta first came out . He said that he didn't know what he was going to do because of some legal actions or such with Apple. I said, ok, just keep me posted.  I waited till X first came out, emailed him again. No response. then X.1 and still no response. :-/ is he dead?
Well, I say you get on the digital horn, and start emailing this guy. I think he needs some encouragement. :-D
Its been nearly 2 years and nothing... I think thats enought time to develop a "low-level" hack, as he puts it. :-D
-----------------------------------
G4 733
1.5 Gigs Ram
40, 20, 60 GB HDs
17' Mitsubishi
Harmon Kardon
canon Scanner
philips webcam [ usb ]
GeForce 3
blah blah blah
------------------------------------


----------



## simX (Nov 23, 2001)

The developers have already said that they have abandoned both the development of any Kaliedoscope X as well as further development of Kaliedoscope for the Classic Mac OS.  Sad, but true.

If you really hate Aqua that much (it really does look good), then just download Metamorph X -- the existing themes aren't that great, but it includes a utility to build your own if you are so inclined.


----------



## dricci (Nov 23, 2001)

With the way Aqua works, I don't think it's possible to change the general "look" of it, except for the hack that lets you use other colours for the stoplight buttons.

Maybe write to Apple and ask them to make the next release of X have a changable interface, however I doubt that will do any good. Maybe the Kaleidoscope people will be able to figure something out or a work around, but I remember hearing back in the Public Beta days that apple made it almost impossible to change the interface look.


----------



## genghiscohen (Nov 23, 2001)

Do a Google search for Sinewave's Sosumi theme.  No lines, and it's effing *beautiful!*


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by genghiscohen _
> *Do a Google search for Sinewave's Sosumi theme.  No lines, and it's effing beautiful!
> 
> *



Meh. I'd say Aqua is way more effing beautiful than that.


----------



## swizcore (Nov 24, 2001)

Well, Sosumi does change the appearance so at least we know it IS possible.


----------



## beef (Nov 24, 2001)

hmm... I seem to recall somebody was making his own theme... I think it was in "post your desktop pic"...


----------



## jabhome (Nov 24, 2001)

http://home.pacbell.net/jab-home/iBook007.jpg


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 24, 2001)

Ok... MetamorphX = Kill your system = Make X unbootable = Make Jasoco mad = Don't USE!

I tried it. Simple enough. I downloaded one o their "Themes" and switched to it. It says "Log out and back in to take effect".. Ok.. I log out.. Nothing. No custom look. Nada. I have to Hard Reboot. Doesn't get passed the blue screen. That damn application (Yeah, it's a Beta, I know) made my GUI Resources corrupted. So I boot into 9. Look around. Find the "Backup" of the original theme it makes (Which, BTW, uses old graphics from 10.0.4) and try replacing the corrupted resources with their "Backup" counterparts. Nope. Same effect.

So I'm stuck REINSTALLING 10.0 THEN 10.1 UPDATE! Now I have to REDOWNLOAD THE 10.1.1 UPDATE! AUGH! At least it was easy. Just had to copy my "Library" and "User" folders to a safe place and erase all the X files in the root dir from 9. 

So after a REAL FUN 3 hours, I'm back to normal. I think I'm going to wait until Apple does Themeing themselves or I do it myself.  Which will be a WHILE knowing Apple.

I'd love to make OS X look the way I want it to!

As I've noticed, X not only has the ability to do transparency, but also Real-time Shadowing. And from the "Sosumi" theme, they can be adjusted.


----------



## swizcore (Nov 24, 2001)

MetamorphX will definitely trash your system if you try select a theme which is not compatible with 10.1, of which there is only the Sosumi theme and the "circular blue widgets" widget which (OMG) are certain to be compatible with OSX 10.1. The others will murder.


----------



## level9 (Nov 25, 2001)

I've heard the same thing about MetamorphX, therefor I haven't used it. And btw, there are a few other themes, other than Sosumi. I've been using Iridium Quicksilver for about a month now. This is an old screenshot, but you can see what it looks like here:  http://homepage.mac.com/levelnine/temp/desktop10-25a.jpg


----------



## swizcore (Nov 25, 2001)

Man, your system setup looks really similar to mine... the ram and all.
Plus I see you use dragthing and stuffit deluxe (awesome utilities that i use too) So you havent had any problems with the Iridium Quicksilver theme?
Is it one of the themes listed as 10.1 compatible?
And what is that audio player your using? the long skinny dealio?
Thanks


----------



## chevy (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by level9 _
> *I've heard the same thing about MetamorphX, therefor I haven't used it. And btw, there are a few other themes, other than Sosumi. I've been using Iridium Quicksilver for about a month now. This is an old screenshot, but you can see what it looks like here:  http://homepage.mac.com/levelnine/temp/desktop10-25a.jpg *



The quality of the new design is impressive, but this is no art... I miss some artistic addition. 

I agree with the other readers that aqua, aqua, aqua... is boring. But I would like more creativity, and I loved Kaleidoscope.

BTW, one important improvement would be to make possible for each user of the same Mac to have its own interface. So they will feel they have their own computer.


----------



## swizcore (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, if and when it is possible to change themes, the users will have their own theme. Ahhhh that'll be the day


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *BTW, one important improvement would be to make possible for each user of the same Mac to have its own interface. So they will feel they have their own computer. *



Yes, I noticed this little Flaw yesterday. Some GUI elements don't allow different users different options.

The HD icons for one will always be the same in each User. The UI widgets as well since it's the same file. Then there's the Dock. I have mine on the bottom-left. Pinned to the left. When I logged in as another user, it was also on the pinned to the left. That must also be global. You can't have a perfect Multi-user system if each user can't make it his/her own.

If we could get Apple to crqack and put Easy Theming into the OS. I mean include tons of cool themes and even include a Theme creator in the OS! Them we'd be on our way to having the perfect OS. PERFECT. Look at Winblows. Those lucky PC users get to change their OS's look easily to whatever ugly theme they want. We're stuck with Aqua, or if we're resourceful like you guys, they'll make it look close to what they want.

If I could get a Theme creator, I'd go crazy designing Themes. Mac OS X Themes sites would pop up all over. Sites like Skinz.org and DeviantArt wold start carrying more Mac stuff. The world would be soo much better with OS X Themes.

I know what Steve's afraid of. He wants OS X to be immediately recognizable. He also doesn't want people just making the OS look like Crap. Now, I haven't seen any Crappy looks yet and I'm sorta tiring of Aqua. Some days I long for Platinum. Some I just want a different look. I just want to be able to make the look reflect how I feel that day. Does he really think the Mac isn't already immediately recognizable? Hmm... Menu bar at top. Hard drives on desktop. Hmmm.. looks like a Mac to me. I mean there is NO WAY you could make the Mac OS NOT look like a Mac OS. Not as long as the Menu's bolted to the top, anyway. That alone gives it away.

You'd think after all these years of OS 8/9 then now people with X that he'd realize people WANT to customize the GUI. Instead they just send out their lawyers to shut down people who try to change his vision.

[And since this seems to be turning into a sermon]

Brothers and Sisters. The time has come. We must RISE UP and FIGHT Apple to Put Themes Back where they belong! Can I get an Amen?!


----------



## chevy (Nov 25, 2001)

I don't want the freedom of Windows users... its like UdSSR freedom: you can choose the color as long as it is red, no blue,... I mean on a Windows machine, you can change color of the window but not the appearance. Kaleidoscope was much better, X-Windows on UNIX is much better. We want the same freedom on the Mac. 

For me the Mac is not Aqua, it is not Platinum, it is not Titanium, it is the freedom to be (or think) different ! The current iBook has nothing to do with the first iBook, and it is still an iBook.

I am not afraid of freedom, and if someone wants to create and use an ugly interface, let him use it. I would like to surf the Internet, and shop for artwork to cutomize my desktop. One day it will look Dali, one day it will look Canaletto, one day it will look... something else... nothing that Steve planed it to be... it will just be my Mac. And work flawlessly... as usual.


----------



## swizcore (Nov 25, 2001)

Amen brother!
...btw, I think that Apples new Applescript app which is yet to be released(but promised in Novemeber) will be able to create themes. Because it is to be used in building apps and their appearance, this leads me to believe themes will be creatable with this cool deal.
My fingers are crossed.

How about a few more *amens* my fellows!!


----------



## swizcore (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *I don't want the freedom of Windows users... its like UdSSR freedom: you can choose the color as long as it is red, no blue,... I mean on a Windows machine, you can change color of the window but not the appearance. Kaleidoscope was much better, X-Windows on UNIX is much better. We want the same freedom on the Mac.
> 
> For me the Mac is not Aqua, it is not Platinum, it is not Titanium, it is the freedom to be (or think) different ! The current iBook has nothing to do with the first iBook, and it is still an iBook.
> ...



you bring a tear to my eye with your poetic musings...
lovely


----------



## o2x (Nov 25, 2001)

Maybe someone should create a Windows XP theme for Metamorph X. I think the new look of XP is very nice and i would love to use it on X.1 instead of Aqua.


----------



## swizcore (Nov 25, 2001)

Blasphemy!!!!!!!
j/k 
XP's appearance is too "toys r us-eee' for me.


----------



## dricci (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by o2x _
> *Maybe someone should create a Windows XP theme for Metamorph X. I think the new look of XP is very nice and i would love to use it on X.1 instead of Aqua. *



Are you sure you're in the right forum? :/

The Windows OS X.. er XP theme is a rip off of the Aqua theme, and a very poorly done one at that. Just looking at XP gives me a headache. It may be attractive to a kindergardener, but I like a professional look to an OS. Aqua is perfect, it's colorful yet not bright or outragious, it's polished yet not slippery. I love aqua!


----------



## level9 (Nov 26, 2001)

swizcore,

No problems at all with Iridium whatsoever...like anything else, it's not perfect though.

The mp3 player is Audion, just because the gray fit with everything else, although I prefer iTunes (still using v1, I don't reboot often)

Chevy,
I just had to get rid of the lines and crap, I stare at this damn screen 12-14 hrs a day, doing mostly color correction (and need the gray look). I too like Kaleidoscope, and can't wait to see it's next incarnation...hell, I just want my NeXT theme. I've been using the NeXT appearance theme for so long now, although it's starting to look old to me now when I go to work (using 9.1 there).

2:54AM  up 35 days,  3:05, 3 users, load averages: 1.19, 1.20, 1.26


----------



## Carlo (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *Blasphemy!!!!!!!
> j/k
> XP's appearance is too "toys r us-eee' for me. *




The XP gui is actually a real pain in the ass, they have tried to make the system easy to use. But instead they have made the assumption that all users are morons and hidden everything. 

After 15 minutes I just wanted to make the bad GUI go away..


----------



## chevy (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by level9 _
> *...
> 
> Chevy,
> ...



I'm afraid Kaleidoscope is over.

Does your machine look like a big black cube ? I remember the original NeXT machine... at that time Apples were trying to look like PCs ! And they went from 30% market share to <4%.

Now (since 95) PC are trying to look like Apples... will this lead Apple back to 30% ? or even 15% ? I hope so, because they have the ideas that our computers need to become better, let them have the money too.


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *... at that time Apples were trying to look like PCs ! And they went from 30% market share to <4%.
> 
> Now (since 95) PC are trying to look like Apples... will this lead Apple back to 30% ? or even 15% ? I hope so, because they have the ideas that our computers need to become better, let them have the money too. *



That's an iteresting point. I don't mean to be a spoil-sport, but I don't see a 25% increase coming rapidly.


----------



## beef (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm wondering how many PC (Windows) users bought their computers just to play games? (and maybe ICQ/AOL, email, using office every now and then...)

Even many Mac users I know have PCs... just to play games on them... other stuffs, they do on Mac...

I dunno what the situation on Mac gaming is... I don't really care... all I know is that Blizzard releases Mac versions about a year later...

I dunno how many more PCs were bought since 1995... but I know even Macs are cheaper than they used to be...  so I guess it's been alot easier to justify purchases of new computers (PCs) and related hardwares just to play games on them...

for these people... Macs are more expensive and they have less games...  I dunno if they'll switch to Mac...

as dumb as it sounds... they get what they want from their PeeCs...

unless some weird shit happens... I don't see much of a turnaround in matrket share %...

but you know what... I don't understand how people think... or how economy works...

and hey... I just realized that this has nothing to do with the thread...


----------



## swizcore (Nov 26, 2001)

Not trying to start a debate but I *could almost* swear I saw soomewhere that the real deal "Kaleidoscope" was going to be redone for X.....
 I STRESS THE ----ALMOST-----


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 26, 2001)

I think apple will bring out the Lawsuit wildcard out of their sleeve is someone tries to do this 

It would be nice though... I would like to change my OS X look to NeXT and back again, or other OSes he he


----------



## Red Phoenix (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by swizcore _
> *Not trying to start a debate but I could almost swear I saw soomewhere that the real deal "Kaleidoscope" was going to be redone for X.....
> I STRESS THE ----ALMOST----- *



The really weird thing is that the Kaleidoscope website www.kaleidoscope.net does not seem to have any mention of not doing any MacOS X version. It could be because they're not updating the site anymore, but I don't think that's likely since they've posted some new schemes up. Maybe they've retracted their original statement about not doing it.


----------



## o2x (Nov 27, 2001)

The co-author of kaleidoscope Arlo Rose  he's says that they wont do a X version of Kaleidoscope.


----------



## gerbick (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kingLatency _
> That's an iteresting point. I don't mean to be a spoil-sport, but I don't see a 25% increase coming rapidly.



you will not see a large increase like that if most mac users maintain the elitest attitude as some people here showcase :-/

but, you will see a slight increase the second Apple decides to start advertising.  Here it is, the christmas shopping season (in the states, it's huge) and all commercials I've seen are...... iPod commercials?  That assumes that the customer knows what it is, what it interfaces.  Where's the introduction to the Mac OS X machines?

and for gawd's sake, please stop showing me the WinXP commercials.  They are downright silly.

I'll personally like to see Mac's increase their share.  And I'm an old, old mac user that abandoned the platform, and now fully back with Mac OS X.  I love it.

now, it's time to flaunt it   Do some advertising Apple!!


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 27, 2001)

Gerbick, I agree completely. With advertising, we will see a slow but steady increase in our market share.

Advertising may or may not do this, but certainly, I have not seen an XP ad that I have not flipped off. I don't think taking an existing product and marketing it differently (copying Apple's marketing, at that) is exactly novel.


----------



## vic (Nov 27, 2001)

AMEN!


----------



## chevy (Nov 28, 2001)

Marketing is more than advertising !

It is also product definition (what will be the next iMac ?), market segmentation (what after education and graphic artists ?), pricing (!), teasing, managing customers expectation (support old hardware for OS-X, like old printers !)... having good sales channels (there is room for improvement in Europe !)...


----------



## frgee (Nov 29, 2001)

check out this site for usable 10.1 themes:

http://www.chook.net/themeshop/skins.htm

the only usable one (for me) is iridium quicksilver.  it works fine with metamorphix 3.1b.  they should have a theme making program out soon.


----------

